# Clogged drain need a snake



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

My rental house washing machine drain is clogged. Does anyone around milton have a powered snake I can use or know where I can rent one? I have a small snake I'm going to try first but trying to plan ahead if I can't clear it. Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

General rental on glover


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

jaster said:


> General rental on glover




x2 good people that run that place.


----------

